# Attack of the giant Cockatiel!!!



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL Poor Balders only wants to play, could be the next big film though?


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Bless him, great photo, thanks for posting


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL love it!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahahaha that made me smile, lol, gorgeous looking birds,


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

ha ha that did make me laugh. i have a white faced cockateil, here's a pic, he likes sitting in the pc room with me, that's him just wakening up.  ttfn


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww great thanks for posting that toy in your cage green swing with a mirror and bell my budgie lenny has that, its his favorite toy


----------



## swap (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/bird-hea...rose-ringed-parakeet-prob.html#post1061897465


----------



## Falice (Apr 1, 2012)

awww cute birds! x


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Very cute


----------

